# Fog Rolled In This Morning - and I Love to Shoot in the Fog



## bulldurham (Feb 3, 2017)

Flying Under a Low Ceiling




 

The Egrets and the Fog



 

Soft Light


----------



## Derrel (Feb 3, 2017)

Ohhhh, #3 with the trees really grabs me!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 3, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Ohhhh, #3 with the trees really grabs me!


Yep, that's an image I'd hang over my sofa!


----------



## baturn (Feb 3, 2017)

Great set! And yeah, #3!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice set!


----------



## alexis.alvarez (Feb 3, 2017)

#3 is simply STUNNING!!!


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice set!  #3 is great but I keep going back to #1 and looking at it again.  I really like the way the buoy is just this side of visible.


----------



## bulldurham (Feb 3, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Nice set!  #3 is great but I keep going back to #1 and looking at it again.  I really like the way the buoy is just this side of visible.



Thanks, it's actually a rather tall channel marker...


----------



## WesternGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Very nice - #3 for the win!

WesternGuy


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 7, 2017)

#3 is spectacular.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Feb 7, 2017)

Great set, I really like #1, but like others have said #3 is a 'wow' shot.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm a sucker for #2.  Nice set


----------



## weepete (Feb 10, 2017)

Cracking set!. Fog can be difficult to shoot in but you've nailed it. I don't think I coild pick between these!


----------



## JoeW (Feb 10, 2017)

Love all of them--nice work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Peeb (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks for sharing these


----------

